# Newbie Here, please be gentle



## dondford (May 10, 2015)

I am in Alabama and just completed a beekeeping course and have my first hive up and running. I plan on running two deep 10 frame brood boxes, two med honey supers and one shallow honey super for comb honey. I am using all wax foundations. Installed the package last Sun and by Wed the queen was out. I now have one deep brood box, with top feeder, and the bees seem to be doing well. I plan to checking the hive Sat or Sun and make sure the queen is laying, see if I can spot the queen (she is marked) and add the second brood box when needed, then honey supers. I made a mistake and only went with one hive and want to try and get a second hive up and running ASAP, if anyone in Ala or Ga has used hives for sale, please email me at [email protected]

Happy to be on board,
Don


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas Don and good luck to you. Hopefully you'll find a nuc or something that meets your needs. Some folks would try to split the hive you have later, if it does well, but having drawn comb and other factors are key there.


----------



## johnmcda (Aug 10, 2015)

Plenty of nucs and hives available in Temple - about an hour from you. You can check his craigslist ad.

Dwight Ringdahl
The Georgia Honey Bee Company
Temple, GA
Phone: 404 983-4820


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource from west AL! Best of luck with your bees. If there's a local bee club, join so you can ask questions and get very local information. Lots of bee keepers from AL on the forum.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Don!


----------

